# 2013 Siberian Husky Club of America National Specialty!



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Will be in Midland, Michigan! I am (hopefully) planning about a 4-7 day trip up there to attend the specialty, meet up with many of my breeder friends and to see many awesome Siberians!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats awesome. Nationals are always fun.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Thats awesome. Nationals are always fun.


I'm super excited!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When is it?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> When is it?


I believe October but I don't know an exact date.


----------

